# Hand Raising 4 or 5 Day Old Rats



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Today I saw an ad on Craigslist about "feeder" rat fuzzies. I decided to rescue two little ones, both males, and try to hand raise them. They are a bit younger than I expected (I had thought they were going to be over a week) at just 4 to 5 days old but I decided to take them anyway. At least that way they'd have a chance at life.

Right now my only problem is stimulating their bladder and bowels. I can't seem to get them to urinate/defecate and it's making me worried. Any one have any advice? I've tried a wet q-tip, wet paper towel, dry paper towel, my finger... and so far nothing.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

And of course a pic of the little cuties. Francis is the PEW and Thomas is the black and white hood.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I've never hand raised baby rats but I did hand raise a baby chipmunk and one of the most frustrating things was getting him to potty. All I can tell you is sometimes it took a long time of gently rubbing. And sometimes just dabbing at him rather than rubbing. And I had more success with the tip of a wash rag with warm water than anything. And sometimes it was difficult to tell if he was urinating because it was just little bitty drops. Good luck with these babies. They are precious.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've hand raised puppies, kittens, birds and a squirrel but not a rat pup yet. I agree with Roxy&Cali, a warm damp corner of a washcloth always seems to work best. Use a white cloth if you can so you can tell when they go. I wish you and them the best! Keep us updated on them.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I've hand raised puppies, kittens, birds and a squirrel but not a rat pup yet. I agree with Roxy&Cali, a warm damp corner of a washcloth always seems to work best. Use a white cloth if you can so you can tell when they go. I wish you and them the best! Keep us updated on them.


I've hand raised puppies and kittens. But never a bird!! I imagine that was difficult! I love little ones that you hand raise. It's so rewarding. And an amazing experience. I bottle fed 8 puppies. And when it came time to rehome them it was like giving a baby up for adoption. I cried for days!!!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Birds are very difficult to raise =-= I've lost a few and boy did that make me cry; I put days and days into nursing them and just when they start to thrive they pass. But I have had others that made it and it's amazing! I have a friend that hand raised a blue jay and he's all grown up and super talkative! And mischievous!! She actually tried to let him go when he was old enough but he freaked right the heck out and dive bombed her hair and refused to untangle himself till he was safely inside. He won't survive in the wild. Honestly he wanted no part of it! She bought him a HUGE flight cage, about the size of a quad critter nation, and he comes out whenever he pleases. He mimics things, like the microwave and the cat!


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Birds are very difficult to raise =-= I've lost a few and boy did that make me cry; I put days and days into nursing them and just when they start to thrive they pass. But I have had others that made it and it's amazing! I have a friend that hand raised a blue jay and he's all grown up and super talkative! And mischievous!! She actually tried to let him go when he was old enough but he freaked right the heck out and dive bombed her hair and refused to untangle himself till he was safely inside. He won't survive in the wild. Honestly he wanted no part of it! She bought him a HUGE flight cage, about the size of a quad critter nation, and he comes out whenever he pleases. He mimics things, like the microwave and the cat!


It is so sad when you lose a little critter that you've loved and cared for. That's too funny about the blue jay. I didn't realize they could mimic other sounds! That's amazing.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Well good news, both babies are still with us.  

Still having some problems successfully stimulating them, but hoping it will eventually resolve as they grow older.

A quick pic of the cuties, now about 6-7 days old.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Cuteness overload
I'm rooting for the three of you


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Just keep trying. You are doing great!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

The babies are still doing good! I think they may be starting to potty on their own now since I found some droppings in their nest.

Some pics.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Omg this is adorable! I wish you the best luck. I've only ever raised calves and foals myself. That was hard enough, and they are bigger. What do you use to feed them? My sister is raising an abandoned kitten right now, but instead of using a bottle like I did with the big livestock animals she uses a syringe.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh so cute! They are getting their fur!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! So good to hear that they're thriving!!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

How are they?


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Cuteness Overload!!!! I love that you got them from a snake food breeder (the 3 we are picking up tomorrow are from a feeder breeder but they are much older).I've raised a Cockatiel from 2 weeks old and an African Grey from 6 weeks old (Kellie, my Avatar), the only tiny babies I've ever raised were 2 1 week old hamsters that the mom attacked because the had gotten stuck behind the nest box, both grew up to be the tamest hamsters ever! I also tried to save a baby mouse that my cat had found in our cellar, he couldn't have been more than a week old but died 2 days later.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh wow! Are they going to open their eyes soon? (about week 2) How old are they now?


----------

